# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Commander [Βιβή Λ]

## CORFU

Διαφημιστικο τηs παντοφλαs Bιβη.Λ.

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστός ο CORFU!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ θα σας θυμήσω λίγο το Commanter ex Βιβή Λ. Κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα το 1978 για λογαριασμό των οικογενειών Σουλιώτη-Λαϊνά. Είχε μήκος 76.25 μέτρα, πλάτος 16,80 μέτρα και βύθισμα 3,60. Η πρόωση του γινόταν με 2 μηχανές Caterpillar ισχύος 1125 kw εκάστη. Ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια τον Μάρτη του 1978 στην πορθμιακή γραμμή Κέρκυρας - Ηγουμενίτσας και πολύ αργότερα συνέδεσε και τους Παξούς με το λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας. 
Τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2007 πήρε απόπλου απο την Κέρκυρα, με προορισμό το Πέραμα, ώστε να παραδοθεί στους νέους πλοιοκτήτες του, την οικογένια Boyson. Στο ναυπηγείο των αδελφών Κανέλλου, μετονομάστηκε σε Commanter, άλλαξε χρωματισμό, σινιάλα και τοποθέτησε πρόσθετα όργανα ναυσιπλοΐας, ώστε να ξεκινήσει για το μεγαλύτερο ταξίδι της θητείας του, την μακρινή Καραϊβική. Αναχώρησε για το ταξίδι του, την 24η Νοεμβρίου αφήνοντας πίσω του τις γνώριμες Ελληνικές θάλασσες και έφτασε στον προορισμό του, την 17η Δεκεμβρίου του 2007, 2 ημέρες νωρίτερα απο τον προγραμματισμό του. Όσοι ταξιδέψαμε και αγαπήσαμε το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Βιβή Λ- Commanter του ευχόμαστε καλά ταξίδια και καλή συνέχεια. Αρήτη-Βιβή Λ: το νεότευκτο τότε Αρήτη και δίπλα του το Βιβή Λ αμφότερα των πλοιοκτητών Σουλιώτη - Λαϊνά. 
Φωτο Νο 14: όταν ήρθε απο Κέρκυρα. 
Νο 20: βαμμένο με τα χρώματα της εταιρείας που το αγόρασε αλλά με τασινιάλα ακόμη των παλαιών πλοιοκτητών. 
Νο 24: λίγο πριν το Αρήτη φύγει για Κέρκυρα και το Commanter για Καραϊβική (Virgin Islands). 
No 27 & 30:λίγες μέρες πριν το μεγαλύτερο ταξίδι της ζωής του.

----------


## xara

*M/V Commander*

Photographed leaving port.


Απο:http://www.flickr.com/photos/

Σε νεες θάλασσες...



*M/V Commander*

Small container ship registered in Kingstown, St. Vincent. Photographed at Samana, Dominican Republic.

Απο:http://www.flickr.com/photos/

----------


## pantelis2009

υπέροχες φωτο φίλε xara, απο ένα ωραίο πλοίο με καλό δρόμο ακόμη και φορτωμένο.
Ας το θυμηθούμε στα Ελληνικά νερά σαν Βιβή Λ, όταν περνούσε ετήσια στου Κανέλλου στις 09/03/2007. Χαρισμένες σε όλους εσάς τους φίλους του :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 


ΒΙΒΗ. Λ 10.jpg

----------


## CORFU

απο τα καλυτερα φερρυ που εχουν περασει απο την γραμμη Κερκυραs-Ηγουμενιτσαs

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι είναι φίλε Βαγγέλη. :Wink: 
Να το δούμε στις 02/02/2007 στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου όταν έκανε την ετήσια του. Χαρισμένη σε CORFU, xara, sea_serenade, Νικόλας και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Very Happy: . 

ΒΙΒΗ. Λ 01.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε το όμορφο Βιβή Λ όταν έκανε την τελευταία του συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου στις 08/02/2007 και να πούμε ότι είχε Ν.Π 5785.
Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΒΙΒΗ. Λ 02.jpg

----------


## moto

Φιλε Παντελη 08-02-2006!Σιγουρα!Η φωτο ειναι τραβηγμενη διπλα απο το Αρητη!Σωστα??Ειμαι ευτηχεις που ημουν και εγω ενας απο αυτους που παραδωσαν τα "κλειδια" στην οικογενεια Boyson.Καλοταξιδο να ειναι παντα αφου μονο καλες αναμνησεις εχω!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Κατ' αρχάς καλώς ήλθες στην μεγάλη παρέα του Nautilia.gr.
Κατα δεύτερον επειδή έχω αλλάξει 2 σκληρούς, πολλές ημερομηνίες πήγαν......περίπατο :Apologetic: , οπότε δεν επιμένω.

----------


## geo1981

ΣΕ ΜΑΥΡΑ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΤΟ ΒΙΒΗ ΜΑΣ  COMMANDER.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόσφατη _φωτογραφία του πλοίου_, μόλις πριν ένα μήνα, εν πλω στο San Juan του Puerto Rico.

----------


## CORFU

και αυτό που παρατηρω είναι ότι ακομα στις τσιμινιερεs  δεν εχουν αλλαξει τα συμβολα που ειχε όταν ηταν ακομη στην Κερκυρα

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα γράμματα κόβονται στον παντογράφο του ναυπηγείου Κανέλλου (15/09/2007) και λίγες μέρες μετά είναι κολλημένα και βαμμένα επάνω στο σκάφος. Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΒΙΒΗ. Λ 16 15-09-2007.jpg ΒΙΒΗ. Λ - COMMANDER 17 29-09-2007.jpg

----------


## CORFU

για δεs φιλε Παντελή......

----------


## pantelis2009

Τι να πρωτοθαυμάσεις φίλε Βαγγέλη!!!!!!!!!! Το πλοίο ή το τοπίο??????  :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να παραθέσω κάποια στοιχεία για το ιστορικό του πλοίου, που έμαθα σήμερα σε συζήτηση με πλέον αξιόπιστη "πηγή".

Το πλοίο αρχικά προοριζόταν για να δουλέψει από τον Πειραιά για τα νησιά του Σαρωνικού. Δεν δούλεψε όμως καθόλου σε αυτές τις γραμμές και λίγο καιρό μετά την καθέλκυση του ξεκίνησε στις γραμμές της Κέρκυρας, όπου και θεωρούνταν για πολλά χρόνια ως το πλέον αξιόπιστο φέρρυ και όχι μόνο, αφού παράλληλα δούλευε στα νησιά του Ιονίου και ως φορτηγό αλλά ακόμα και ως bunkership.

Το 1987 δέχτηκε την μοναδική του μετασκευή, όταν και επιμηκύνθηκε - διαπλατύνθηκε αλλά με πρωτοποριακό τρόπο για τα μέχρι τότε δεδομένα. Ενώ οι περισσότερες παντόφλες δέχονταν διαπλάτυνση με πρόσθετα τμήματα στο μέσο του σκάφους (κοβόμενες δηλαδή στην μέση κατά μήκος), το ΒΙΒΗ Λ διαπλατύνθηκε με πρόσθετα τμήματα στα πλαινά του, τα οποία και λειτούργησαν παράλληλα ως διπύθμενα, καταστώντας το πλοίο πλέον ασφαλές και πρωτοποριακό για τα χρόνια εκείνα κατά τα οποία δεν υπήρχαν αντίστοιχοι με τους σημερινούς κανονισμούς για διπύθμενα φέρρυ σε πορθμειακές γραμμές.

----------

